# New wheels and suspension for the TT



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

Recently completed installation of new suspension and wheels on the TT so thought I would share.

Wheels are VMR V710 in 19x8.5 ET35 all round with 245/35/19. Suspension setup includes Bilstein coilovers and K-Mac camber plates.










Bilstein B14 coilover front assembly with K-Mac Street/Race II camber plates shown on the left.










Bilstein B14 rear assembly.










A few images of the wheels before fitting tires. These are VMR V710 in Gunmetal finish. 19x8.5 ET35.





































Time to get started.










Front shock installed










Wheels getting balanced. Tires are the factory 245/35/19. These actually sit much better on the 8.5 rim than the factory 9.0 which had a slight stretch.



















Wheels on ready for height adjustments and alignment.










It was a bit of a challenge getting it on the ramps... but we got there in the end.

All camber, caster and toe adjustments where able to be restored perfectly in spec with the use of the camber plates. Note that this was not possible before, even when just lowering with springs (I used H&R previously)





































A few final adjustments



















FYI, final ride heights illustrated below.... the fronts were set to approx 4 threads from their lowest setting, while the rears have been wound down all the way.










This setup thus far does not touch, scrub or foul any part of the car under all driving conditions.

A few more image of the end result.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

PLAYRZ said:


> Recently completed installation of new suspension and wheels on the TT so thought I would share.
> 
> Wheels are VMR V710 in 19x8.5 ET35 all round with 245/35/19. Suspension setup includes Bilstein coilovers and K-Mac camber plates.
> 
> Will update the thread with some more pics of the install and the components used along with additional pics of the car.


Thats stanced lovely. Makes mine look like a 4x4  
Whats the ride like on bumpy roads?


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

PLAYRZ said:


> Recently completed installation of new suspension and wheels on the TT so thought I would share.
> 
> Wheels are VMR V710 in 19x8.5 ET35 all round with 245/35/19. Suspension setup includes Bilstein coilovers and K-Mac camber plates.
> 
> Will update the thread with some more pics of the install and the components used along with additional pics of the car.


Very nice wheels, do you mind sharing where you purchased them from?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Andy1a2b said:


> PLAYRZ said:
> 
> 
> > Recently completed installation of new suspension and wheels on the TT so thought I would share.
> ...


Photoshopped? Or a very weird lens used

Zoom in on the wheels, they are both off centered. Look at the wheel nuts...front has extra metal at front, rear extra metal at rear


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not a fan of the old type BBS look - just looks dated and out of place on a modern car.
But, if you like it...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Would love to see that car drive, with oval wheels...


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

zooks said:


> Thats stanced lovely. Makes mine look like a 4x4
> Whats the ride like on bumpy roads?


Only driven approx 100km since install but on bumpy roads it's certainly not the last word in comfort. Initial impressions are the Bilsteins are firm but not harsh. It seems an improvement over just using lowering springs. You definitely get alot of feedback from the car about what the road is doing.


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

Andy1a2b said:


> Very nice wheels, do you mind sharing where you purchased them from?


Wheels are from VMR http://www.velocitymotoring.com/

Check their site for your nearest dealer. Is assume they can also be had on various other wheel website, eBay, etc.


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

Shug750S said:


> Photoshopped? Or a very weird lens used
> 
> Zoom in on the wheels, they are both off centered. Look at the wheel nuts...front has extra metal at front, rear extra metal at rear


Image was shot using a Nikon 16-35mm @ 25mm from approx 3 meters away, thus the change in perspective. The only thing "Photoshopped" in that image is the background. It was shot in my garage (was raining all day so didn't get out) and the background looked a bit boring so though I'd jazz it up.

I can assure everyone this is a real car with round wheels... LOL. Here's a close up 50mm shot of the rear... looks fairly round to me.










And one straight out of my phone... just to show that it drives


----------



## Domz (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks the goods, like it

Still the H&R 25mm drop?


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope. As per the original post, drop is from Bilstein coilovers, sits slightly lower than the H&R's on their current setting.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

PLAYRZ said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Photoshopped? Or a very weird lens used
> ...


Cheers, you could see the wheels looked odd though in the first photo...

Looks good.


----------

